
Free course for building your business in the Digital Space - gordonf
https://opensourcecapital.co/landing1/
======
gordonf
I put together everything I know about building projects in the digital space
into a 10,000 word course.

It is geared towards no-code and brings you from idea through to scaling.

It's broken down into 4 lessons.

You may be familiar with some of the concepts and ideas but I think there is a
bit of value in it for everyone.

You can grab it at the link attached :)

~~~
barbegal
You do realise that you are infringing on the registered mark of the Open
Source Initiative [https://opensource.org/logo-usage-
guidelines](https://opensource.org/logo-usage-guidelines)

~~~
gordonf
Thanks for this @barbegal. This is just a temporary and is being changed
today. Thanks for your input.

